# PT - are you on meds?



## MaaDoo (Oct 28, 2011)

I'm scheduelde for a partial but I've heard that even with a partial most still are on meds. So then I think, take the whole dang thing...then I freak out and wonder if I should do it at all.:sad0049:

Here's my story:

I have multi nodules with the largest being 3.8cm x 2.5cm x 2.2cm on right lobe (complex predominant solid heterogeneous). Also have one on isthmus, and another on left size. Both lopes are approx 6 cm. Thyroid levels have been high normal, and but I'm not on any meds. Recently started feeling increased pressure on my throat and feels like something is stuck in my throat.

Thanks for listening and any input is appreciated.


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

MaaDoo said:


> I'm scheduelde for a partial but I've heard that even with a partial most still are on meds. So then I think, take the whole dang thing...then I freak out and wonder if I should do it at all.:sad0049:
> 
> Here's my story:
> 
> ...


Please remember that none of us are doctors, and any info given is from a lay person. I will share my experience with that in mind. Twenty years ago, I had half of my thyroid removed because I was hyper with a hot nodule. I was instructed by the surgeon to stay on thyroid replacement for the rest of my life. A few months after I had the surgery, I became pregnant. I took the replacement during the pregnancy. After giving birth, my GP told me I could get by without the replacement, so I quit taking it.

It is a huge regret that I listened to that GP. I will always wonder if I might not have ended up having Graves disease. My thyroid & heart have not been protected as they should have been. The remaining portion of my thyroid was removed and found to have papillary cancer as well as indications of long standing auto immune disease...so you see, I will always wonder, what if...

Best wishes to you.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Yo have not had any other tests other than blood work and an utlrasound, correct?

Obviously, no one here can make that decision for you, but you might inquire about the possibility of either a RAIU or a FNA to see 1) if there is any indicating cancer or a suspicion of cancer (which might lead you to just take the whole thing out) or 2) essentially a lack of function of the thyroid (which might, again, lead you say take the whole thing out).

If there are nodules on both sides, I'd ask why one side and not the other? Are there other factors/charateristics of the other side that don't concern the doctors as much?


----------



## CLRRN (Jun 22, 2011)

To add to the above comments-we all share personal experiences/opinions in hopes that some of our information can be helpful to others in their journey.

Initially my ENDO told me that she would prescribe meds even w/PT-why make the body work extra hard when it doesn't have too..LOL. That all changed when the pathology from my PT came back positive for cancer.

Like you-I had pressure and a sensation of something stuck in my throat and after a long few months, I'm on my way to my "new normal". Gather as much information as you can to make the best decision for you. This is not an easy "process".

Keep us all informed along the way!!!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

MaaDoo said:


> I'm scheduelde for a partial but I've heard that even with a partial most still are on meds. So then I think, take the whole dang thing...then I freak out and wonder if I should do it at all.:sad0049:
> 
> Here's my story:
> 
> ...


Welcome to the board. Anytime the word solid is used, that does raise suspicion for cancer. It could turn out that once the surgeon gets in there; he or she may determine that the whole thyroid should come out.

When are you scheduled for your surgery?


----------



## MaaDoo (Oct 28, 2011)

Thank you all very much for your posts. I know none of us are Dr's, but your experiences help us newbies gain a better understanding of what's going on.

I did have a FNA in Maya 2009. Here are the findings:
Right - consistent with colloid nodule
Left - scant follicular cells and collid suggestive of a colloid nodule.

Surgery is scheduled for Nov 11th.


----------

